# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Camisetas de Embalses.net

## juanlo

Hola a todos.
Estamos barajando la posibilidad de hacer una compra conjunta de camisetas o gorras, o ambas cosas, con el logo de Embalses.net.
Servirían entre otras cosas para identificarnos como foreros cuando vallamos de visita por algun embalse u otro lugar.
Los precios y el logo aun están por ver, a si como los gastos y tipo de envío.

Podemos hacer una lista de los interesados, y cuando sepamos los que somos pues pedimos presupuesto.

Si alguien tiene alguna idea o algo que aportar lo puede hacer en este post.

Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

Para mi serían 3 camisas, 2 xxL y una xL
2 gorras, ahi tambien soy ambicioso XXXL  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,

Para mí serían 4 camisetas, 1 talla M, 2 talla L y una para un niño de 4 años.
Y 3 gorras.

un saludo

----------


## juanlo

Lista:

1- Xuquer: 3 Camisetas y 2 gorras.
2-juanlo: 2 camisetas y 2 gorras.

El forero que esté intersado que valla añadiéndose a la lista.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Yo quiero dos camisetas tallas XXL
y dos gorras de la misma talla que Xúquer

----------


## lolo22

Hola,

Para mi serian 1 gorra XXXL y 1 camisa XXL 

Gracias.

----------


## juanlo

Actualizo lista:

Xuquer : 2 camisetas XXL, 1 camiseta XL, 2 gorras
juanlo: 1 camiseta S, 1 camiseta M, 2 gorras
Sergi1907: 1 camiseta M, 2 camisetas L, 1 camiseta niño, 3 gorras
Antonio Callejas: 2 camisetas XXL, 2 gorras
lolo22: 1 camiseta XXL, 1 gorra


Por favor, para ir actualizando la lista, copiad la anterior y pegad la nueva añadiendo el nombre del forero y los artículos.
Gracias  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Actualizo lista:

Xuquer : 2 camisetas XXL, 1 camiseta XL, 2 gorras
juanlo: 1 camiseta S, 1 camiseta M, 2 gorras
Sergi1907: 1 camiseta M, 2 camisetas L, 1 camiseta niño, 3 gorras
Antonio Callejas: 2 camisetas XXL, 2 gorras
lolo22: 1 camiseta XXL, 1 gorra
reege: 1 camiseta L , 1 gorra



(porfa, del color del logo y letras y gota blancas...)

----------


## FEDE

Fede Actualizando Lista:

Xuquer : 2 camisetas XXL, 1 camiseta XL, 2 gorras
juanlo: 1 camiseta S, 1 camiseta M, 2 gorras
Sergi1907: 1 camiseta M, 2 camisetas L, 1 camiseta niño, 3 gorras
Antonio Callejas: 2 camisetas XXL, 2 gorras
lolo22: 1 camiseta XXL, 1 gorra
reege: 1 camiseta L , 1 gorra
Fede:2 camisetas XXL, 2 camisetas M, 2 camisetas niño 10 años, 3 gorras

Por favor, para ir actualizando la lista, copiad la anterior y pegad la nueva añadiendo el nombre del forero y los artículos.
Gracias y un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Castillo

Pues ahi van las mias: :Big Grin: 

Xuquer : 2 camisetas XXL, 1 camiseta XL, 2 gorras
juanlo: 1 camiseta S, 1 camiseta M, 2 gorras
Sergi1907: 1 camiseta M, 2 camisetas L, 1 camiseta niño, 3 gorras
Antonio Callejas: 2 camisetas XXL, 2 gorras
lolo22: 1 camiseta XXL, 1 gorra
reege: 1 camiseta L , 1 gorra
Fede:2 camisetas XXL, 2 camisetas M, 2 camisetas niño 10 años, 3 gorras
Castillo: 2 camisetas. 1 XXL y otra M de chica... :Big Grin: ,y 2 gorras .

Muy buena iniciativa.Si quereis pido presupuesto a la empresa que me hace la publicidad a mi y aver los que nos salen.
Ya me direis algo.Lo que esta claro es que cuantos mas seamos mejores seran los precios.

S3ludos.

----------


## Luján

Hola a todos.

Lamentablemente tengo que comunicaros que las camisetas no podrán llegar a su destino....





.... antes del miércoles o jueves, pues todos sabemos cómo va Correos!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool: 

Pues eso. Que ya no depende de mí, pues ya he enviado todos los pedidos. Estad pendientes del buzón, pues me parece que los paquetitos no van a caber.

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Lamentablemente tengo que comunicaros que las camisetas no podrán llegar a su destino....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... antes del miércoles o jueves, pues todos sabemos cómo va Correos!! 
> ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Gracias Luján, estaremos atentos, y si no habrá que ir a buscarlos a la oficina de correos,  :Cool:  lo dicho muchas gracias y creo que estamos en deuda contigo  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

Gracias de nuevo, luján. Por todo el tiempo y sacrificio que has hecho para que esto salga adelante.
Ahora que por fin llega el buen tiempo podremos lucirlas.
Un saludo compy.

----------


## Quini

Gracias Luján , estaremos atentos al correo , un saludo .

----------


## nando

Gracias Luján por tu compromiso ,creo que te debemos unas cañejas  :Wink:

----------


## Castillo

Gracias Lujan...permaneceremos a la espera...!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

:EEK!: Aunque al principio con eso de "lamentablemente" y los ................ me has asustado un poquillo!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Xuquer

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Lamentablemente tengo que comunicaros que las camisetas no podrán llegar a su destino....


Mam* nazo   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Lamentablemente tengo que comunicaros que las camisetas no podrán llegar a su destino....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... antes del miércoles o jueves, pues todos sabemos cómo va Correos!!


Por lo visto, correos a mejorado mucho  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ya me han llegado las camisetas y son guapisimas, gracias de nuevo Luján, en cuanto pueda las saco a lucirlas  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo a todos y en especial a Luján  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Me alegro por FEDE, eso de estar esperando un regalo, a veces, es tan excitante y da tanta envidia sana!!!
Correos, espabila y tráemelas rápido para lucirlas y a ver si se relanzan los hilos de las KDD's, el gastronómico-cervecero entre ellos.
Vivo en un sin vivir esperando las camisetas.

----------


## juanlo

Camisetas recibidas. Gracias de nuevo Luján.
Bonitas y parecen de buena calidad.
El tallaje bien. 1.73 y 68 kgs la talla "M" me va perfecta. :Wink:  
Ahora que llega el buen tiempo, a lucirlas en nuestras rutas pantaneras. :Big Grin: 
Saludos.

----------


## nando

Hola Luján, ya he recibido la camiseta (por cierto chulisima ) gracias otra vez por tu compromiso y dedicación que no están pagados (por cierto ha sido un regalo pues hoy es mi cumpleaños si lo haces a posta no te sale  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## FEDE

> Hola Luján, ya he recibido la camiseta (por cierto chulisima ) gracias otra vez por tu compromiso y dedicación que no están pagados (por cierto ha sido un regalo pues hoy es mi cumpleaños si lo haces a posta no te sale )


Hola Nando, pues felicidades y que cumplas muchos más  :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Hola Nando, pues felicidades y que cumplas muchos más 
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias FEDE   :Smile:

----------


## cuesta25

Viendo la alegría que está provocando la llegada de las camisetas, me uno a ella por que me han llegado esta mañana. Me gustan mucho,son buenas y ya nos podremos distinguir cuando visitemos un pantano. Como dicen que es de bien nacidos el ser agradecidos, a fuerza de ser un pesado, vuevo a agradecer a Luján la dedicación y el esfuerzo en hacer realidad este símbolo de identidad de los aficionados a los embalses que aquí nos encontramos. 
GRACIAS AMIGO, NO ME OLVIDARÉ DE TU GESTO. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cuesta25

> Hola Luján, ya he recibido la camiseta (por cierto chulisima ) gracias otra vez por tu compromiso y dedicación que no están pagados (por cierto ha sido un regalo pues hoy es mi cumpleaños si lo haces a posta no te sale )


Cumpleaños feliz amigo. Tienes un buén regalo de cumple. Yo estoy igual de contento que si los cumpliera.
Un saludo amigo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Cumpleaños feliz amigo. Tienes un buén regalo de cumple. Yo estoy igual de contento que si los cumpliera.
> Un saludo amigo


Gracias cuesta 25  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por todo y la camiseta no la he lucido, pero la gorra ya me ha quitado el sol ésta tarde!!! Mis visitas a los embalses serán ahora con nuestras señas de identidad. Un saludo a todos, y un tirón de orejas para alguno de vosotros... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Luján, yo ya he tenido ocasión de estrenar la gota... :Big Grin: , me llegó ayer y no pude resistirme lucirla sobre el embalse de Villar del Rey  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lo dicho Luján, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Muchas gracias, pero no merezco tangos halagos.

Vais a conseguir que me sonroje.

----------

